# My Frankensoap creation



## Lila (Dec 1, 2009)

Well this is my 3rd (but so far ~ clearest, best!) Frankensoap creation. As you can see, it has alll kinds of problems (not to mention that it smells just yukky, being from so many rehashed soap scraps!). The point was just to see how to embed designs in soap, so I drew up a funny little picture that had some detail in it so see how much detail could be embedded. I don't know if it's even possible to get just one mold made that looks like the eye (and at an affordable 30-40 dollar cost)? Anyone have any leads? If not I may need to explore silicone casting, too.


----------



## andreabadgley (Dec 1, 2009)

No ideas for you, but I love the soap!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe you would be better getting a stamp made?

Great soap BTW!


----------



## Lila (Dec 1, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Maybe you would be better getting a stamp made?



And then what do you do? Fill the impressed areas with color?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 2, 2009)

I think you're very clever to do that but the soap is scaring me.  :wink:


----------



## Lila (Dec 2, 2009)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> I think you're very clever to do that but the soap is scaring me.  :wink:



lol It's ALIVE! ALIVE, I SAY! That's exactly why it's called "Frankensoap" - It's just plain scary! But as I said, it was just to learn to embed. I'm hoping I might be able to use a stamp to get alot of embedded detail (I don't know stamps yet ~ I've been learning about making soap for about 2 weeks.). 

Cheers


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 2, 2009)

Only two weeks?  :shock:  Wow, you're good kiddo. Imagine what you'll be like in two years?  :wink:


----------



## Lila (Dec 2, 2009)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Only two weeks?  :shock:  Wow, you're good kiddo. Imagine what you'll be like in two years?  :wink:



Well, wish me luck. And thanks!


----------



## redfishingirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I made these eyeball soaps using a Japanese Ice Ball mold I got off ebay- you could try to embed one?


----------



## Lila (Dec 11, 2009)

redfishingirl said:
			
		

> I made these eyeball soaps using a Japanese Ice Ball mold I got off ebay- you could try to embed one?



Oh my God. Those are too cool to mention! lol A riot! 

BTW, I've resigned my pursuits to learning the right formula for making sellable ("safe" soap). Maybe I just haven't done the right kind of digging but from what I can tell, it's a challenge to be ready to sell to the public. Things need to be listed, FDA concerns, yada yada....

I now have years to devote to knowing what it is I'd have to do to be able to sell and avoid beig sued of fined. Cheers. lol


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 14, 2009)

Kudo's to you for recognising within yourself that you need more time to work on your formula's.
I really respect any new soaper that is humble enough to admit that, cos there are so many that want to sell after making two batches of soap.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 20, 2009)

THose eyeballs are really good.  :wink:


----------



## whisks (Jan 3, 2010)

those eyeballs are so well made, they're gross....and i hope you know i mean that in the nicest possible way.


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2010)

Hideous!  Love 'em!


----------



## pinkduchon (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are soooooo cool!


----------



## redfishingirl (Jan 17, 2010)

They are even good and slimy when you wash with them!


----------



## whisks (Jan 17, 2010)

redfishingirl said:
			
		

> They are even good and slimy when you wash with them!



how gross is that??? you'd make a killing selling those to naughty little boys....and other demented folk!!!!


----------



## IanT (Jan 17, 2010)

lol that would be friiiiggin awesome to wash with! I dont think a mom on the planet would have a problem getting a lil boy to wash with those frankensoaps or eyeballs....keeeewl


----------



## Lila (Feb 13, 2010)

redfishingirl said:
			
		

> I made these eyeball soaps using a Japanese Ice Ball mold I got off ebay- you could try to embed one?



sorry for the lower case but i lost the use of my left hand for the next year or so. redfishingirl i think those would look great embedded. i was also admiring the shine...is it created or real? 

thanks chrissyb. i have a background in consumables, so it just made sense.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 26, 2010)

awesome eyeballs!!  Are they cp or mp?


----------



## April (Feb 27, 2010)

Both the evil eye and the eye eye are um a feast for sore eyes. 

Soapalicious!

Regards,


----------



## IanT (Feb 27, 2010)

lila, I know you said you lost the use of one of your hands (hope you are okay!)

But as far as a mold for making something like that, have you ever looked into making your own silicone mold??

It looks like it would be fun to try and could transfer enough detail to the finished piece to be worthwhile... and not to mention its a heck of a lot cheaper than having a custom mold made for you!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2010)

Fantastic detail! You're very talented.


----------



## Lila (Feb 27, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> lila, I know you said you lost the use of one of your hands (hope you are okay!)
> 
> But as far as a mold for making something like that, have you ever looked into making your own silicone mold??
> 
> It looks like it would be fun to try and could transfer enough detail to the finished piece to be worthwhile... and not to mention its a heck of a lot cheaper than having a custom mold made for you!



I agree. Moldmaking's been on my to-do list awhile now. It'd be much more worthwhile than buying a mold for each custom piece which could turn into a small fortune. As far as the hand, thanks.. another year of therapy and it'll be as good as new.


----------



## redfishingirl (Feb 28, 2010)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> awesome eyeballs!!  Are they cp or mp?



They're mp.


----------



## redfishingirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Lila said:
			
		

> redfishingirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are shiny out of the mold, but I sprayed them with a little rubbing alcohol to make them shinier for the pic.


----------



## Lila (Mar 23, 2010)

redfishingirl said:
			
		

> They are shiny out of the mold, but I sprayed them with a little rubbing alcohol to make them shinier for the pic.



They'de look super neat with veins in 'em.


----------

